# Job Interviews



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I’m a few months away from graduation and the thought of having an interview confuses me
I’ve asked and searched quite a lot about how to do an interview successfully 
But I stopped at one point
“How you display your personality and how confident you are will play a major role in whether they’ll hire you or not”

And I’m just wondering, will those few minutes display “my personality” 
I have this feeling I’m gonna fail
For:
1- I don’t talk much
2- I’m not loud
3- I’m not bubbly. I’m detached and bland.
4- I keep eye contact and introduce myself with a bit of “confidence” but in normal conversations I take A LOT of time to respond to questions, and comments. I have trouble forming words, or idk what to call it, I generally have little to say about whatever topic it is. 
(I usually talk much more when around close ones) 
My question is , i guess, are those really considered negative characteristics in the workplace? If I displayed myself as I am would it be effective? 
If such characteristics are negative, where do I start? Or is it just a skill I’ll improve once I do many interviews?


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

Lesson 2 of my DEINFJ series was on this, but to answer your specific questions:

People tend to have a problem they're looking to solve when they hire someone to the position. Asking what problem that is helps you stand out, and keeps you talking about what YOU can do for THEM instead of focusing on selling yourself.

People who overly sell themselves are usually not hired, arrogance is not a trait you want in most people.

When they ask you a question, when you don't understand, ask a follow up question from a middle ground. This will help you develop conversation skills you lack.

Feel free to practice with an extroverted friend, it takes some getting used to, and being practical about it helps.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Anytime I’ve been apart of interviewing I look at:

1. As @Ace Of Forests mentioned, there’s something recruiters are looking for on practical level. Either culturally or specific skills. Or both. You really can’t even control those factors. Anytime I’ve ever been hiring because we needed to offset something culturally or because we needed the most knowledgeable of something specific. I wasn’t basing any of it off interviewing skills.

2. Consider is the position you’re seeking, even requiring customer service or people skills? Or does it require technical skills? Or both? I tend to care more about the technical skills someone has over their charm. Seriously both recruiters and training managers get sick of charming. We don’t want to hear everyone say what they can do. They can be problematic and high maintenance. I much prefer someone who can sell themselves on knowledge, education, experience, or the ability to learn and adapt. Not someone who can blow smoke up my ass. (That’s a turn off).

3. There’s a certain authenticity that can’t be denied with people who have a bit of nerves while interviewing. Don’t discount that. Yeah you don’t want to communicate like a 4 year old with a finger in their mouth hiding behind their mothers leg. But don’t let not being a tool get ya down. I’ve never been someone who interviews in the prototypical cliche way well. I started to learn it was better when I was more candid about the skills I brought, that interviewing wasn’t my strength, rather than selling myself on interviewing.


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

My experience is that most people will tell you they can do this they can do that they are ok with this they are ok with that no problemo etc etc…. until after they have signed the contract they start whining and moaning they can’t do this they can’t do that they want this they want that. This kind of crap gets old pretty fast.

Truth is most of the time they don’t have a clue what they are getting into and that’s totally fine unless you are looking for senior posts you are not expected to know everything or much at all.

Often if you are invited for an interview that means you have something they are interested. Figure out what they want and concentrate on those things. Sometimes all they want is someone who is “normal” (which you will see below it’s not straightforward).

Personality wise it’s same as making friends with strangers. You can’t really control or anticipate how the interviewer will feel about you. Some like me don’t really care who you are as long as you are not exhibiting telling signs of a nutjob, retard or high maintenance troublemaker during those 20 30 minutes. Sometimes if you meet someone like one of my colleagues she prefers people who are more sociable because she values reporting from subordinates whereas some others simply don’t like you for some reason. 

My point is you simply won’t know.

Sometimes they are considering workplace culture and internal politics and may think you could be a disruption to the equilibrium or you are not a good fit. Fair or not either way it’s out of your control and you won’t even know what they are thinking anyway because you don’t have access to that kind of information.

So just be as authentic as you can afford to, concentrate on what you can offer and what they want, and show some interest in what you are about to do. Try not to overanalyse about stuff you have no control over. It takes time to figure out the game face that works best for you with the optimal mix in authenticity and appeal by experience and some trial and error.


----------

